# Do you think it's possible to significantly improve upon your drawing skills?



## Paratale (May 30, 2013)

Drawing from memory is extremely difficult. I'm known among my friends for being a good artist (hobbyist) and I can't draw from memory for crap. Try using the "gridding" method for realistic art.

I think drawing is just like any other skill. If you practice for a long time, you WILL get better at it. Try taking some art classes; having a trained perspective will help.


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes. But it doesn't mean your art will be good.


----------



## Bootsy (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes!! I started drawing last year after not having drawn a thing since I was like 6 and while I'm not very good yet, I'm amazed every day by how far I'm coming. I've been blessed with good teachers and they've really helped by forcing me to draw from life. From talking to some pretty great artists I can tell you no one draws well from memory. Almost everyone I've spoken to works off of photographs, models, or real life in front of them. It's a difficult but rewarding journey and you can do it!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Of course you can.


----------



## Nightchill (Oct 19, 2013)

Perpendicular tothe World said:


> So I've been trying to get better at drawing and I've made some progress, nothing amazing though. I seem to be able to draw still life well (I read the book "Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain", helped a lot with that), but when I try to draw from memory it's just crap.
> 
> When I first started I drew this hand.
> 
> ...


On facebook i saw profile of a self-taught female artist (forgot the name)who from 'sketches' like yours achieved hyperrealism during 1-2 years of practice, so yes; it's possible.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Drawing is easy, its simply hand eye coordination and visualization.


----------



## episkey (Jul 19, 2013)

Most definitely! And no, drawing isn't easy. If it were easy then we wouldn't need or be in awe of artists would we? Drawing like anything else takes practice, practice, practice. Every incredible artist you see draws or paints every single day for hours on end. Obviously there is talent and an eye for design that simply cannot be taught but if you have good ideas/design aesthetics then you can teach yourself the technical stuff. If you enjoy creating art then keep making it. You have to make fifty bad paintings to make one good one sometimes... and eventually every painting (or drawing) will be good. 

Any artist, especially a beginner, needs to draw from life to get better. Drawing from memory is pointless if you can't even draw accurately from a reference. Most artists use references to create their works and the ones who don't at some point drew constantly from life or references (with the exception of some extremely abstract artists). Keep drawing your hands; hand studies are incredibly helpful in improving. Use weird shapes, shadows, and lights help you find form. Set up a still-life with a direct light source-- still lifes are boring but are essential if you want to draw realistically. Make lots of drawings, constantly is my advice.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

I know this pretty old for you to struggle with anymore but you really. Look at this link I think its really inspiring.>Evolution of my Art by AtomiccircuS on deviantART (but I think the thread is o.k to post on I think it doesn't seem too old.)


----------

